# Celebrities and Their Kate Spade Bags



## iluvmybags

Please share pics you come across of celebrities carrying Kate Spade Bags!


----------



## iluvmybags

Leighton Meester with a Kate Spade pink-trimed wicker basket handbag (left)


----------



## iluvmybags

Sarah Jessica Parker carrying London Quinn Kate Spade tote bag


----------



## iluvmybags

Halle Berry with a Kate Spade drawstring handbag


----------



## iluvmybags

Sarah Jessica Parker carrying the Storm King Willa


----------



## iluvmybags

Jessica Alba with the Westward Adventurer Satchel


----------



## iluvmybags

Emmy Rossum and the Essex Scout Leather Flap Crossbody Bag


----------



## iluvmybags

Jayma Mays and the Point Breeze Small Coal Tote


----------



## iluvmybags

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0397171/Bryce Dallas Howard and the Camille Bag


----------



## iluvmybags

Bryce Dallas Howard in a Kate Spade ad


----------



## iluvmybags

Isla Fisher w/a KS Clutch


----------



## iluvmybags

OK, it's not a bag, but it's KATE SPADE!!

Jessica Alba wearing a pair of Kate Spade brody flats.


----------



## forgetmenot301

Emma Roberts with a Kate Spade Clutch


----------



## forgetmenot301

Sienna Miller with a Kate Spade Bag


----------



## forgetmenot301

Gisele Bundchen with a Kate Spade Bag


----------



## Pink Bon Bon

Love all the photos of their Kate Spade bags!!    I have many KS bags of my own and they are such fantastic quality.   They never wear out even after years of daily use.


----------



## jenniferelaine

From the Kate Spade blog on their website


----------



## jenniferelaine

Same blog....more Pippa...capris, sweater & bag...


----------



## Jujuma

forgetmenot301 said:
			
		

> Gisele Bundchen with a Kate Spade Bag



I know this is an old post but I was wondering if anyone knew what bag this is? Love color and shape. Thanks?


----------



## Morisa

Jujuma said:


> I know this is an old post but I was wondering if anyone knew what bag this is? Love color and shape. Thanks?



from http://www.katespade.com/blog/blog-...ndchen-in-kate-spade-new-york,default,pg.html

dressed in a shrunken leather jacket, gauzy scarf and biker boots, brazilian beauty gisele bündchen added a classic twist to her cool, model-off-duty look carrying kate spade *new york's vanston jackson bag* while out and about in boston with her husband, nfl quarterback tom brady. though this tote is no longer available in our shops, you can snag a similar style, crafted from the same smooth leather with a classic silhouette and functional details, from our current collection.


----------



## Morisa

Jujuma said:


> I know this is an old post but I was wondering if anyone knew what bag this is? Love color and shape. Thanks?



BTW, the jackson bag from the photo is on sale on ebay right now: http://www.ebay.com/itm/kate-spade-new-york-vanston-jackson-beige-handbag-/121030649986


----------



## luvpugz

Emily Blunt and her West Chelsea-Alissa
http://www.shoppingthetrend.com/cel...2-aug-22/emily-blunt-kate-spade-tote-la-1.jpg


----------



## luvpugz

Emily Blunt carrying the *Grove Court Thea* in Cabo
http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/01/04/article-2257032-16BF3C3A000005DC-805_634x667.jpg


----------



## plumaplomb

Bump!!  Feed my KS obsession please!!


----------



## baghag411

Emmy Rossum with the Mercer Isle Small Sloan (which will be my next bag purchase)

http://www.katespade.com/blog/blog-emmy-rossum-makes-us-think-spring,default,pg.html


----------



## dfry

Helen McCrory carrying Kate Spade clutch.


----------



## katev

dfry said:


> Helen McCrory carrying Kate Spade clutch.



I was just about to post another pic of Helen McCrory (Skyfall, Harry Potter) carrying the Kate Spade clutch to the London Evening Standard Awards. She is with her husband Damian Lewis (Homeland, Life, Forsyte Saga, Band of Brothers).


----------



## Jem Jerrica

Love KS clutches!


----------

